# Any Hornby Collectors here??



## midrange (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey everyone.

Just curious to if there are any Hornby collectors here. 

Were collecting quite a few limited editions including the commonwealth collection. We have 4 out of the 5, just waiting for the last one to be released.

I have always wondered if there was a site you could go on, put your cert number down and regroup to limited editions to see where they all went. Be neat i think.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

midrange said:


> Were collecting quite a few limited editions including the commonwealth collection.  We have 4 out of the 5, just waiting for the last one to be released.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

what exactly is the commonwealth collection?

I have a Hornby Live Steam Mallard and plan on getting the Flying Scotsman double tender in about a year.


----------



## butchjavier (Nov 10, 2010)

My OO layout and Hornby train








My favorite it goes with me whenever i got for a pint


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

will someone please tell me what the commonwaelth series by hornby is?


----------



## 2509SilverLink (Nov 25, 2010)

I have quite a bit of Hornby, including 2509 Silver Link in live steam edition. I also have some Bachmann Branchline.


----------



## midrange (Nov 20, 2010)

tankist said:


>


i would show you pics, but my trains do not come out of the box.. Collector here... So if you want pictures of red boxes, let me know!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

midrange said:


> i would show you pics, but my trains do not come out of the box.. Collector here... So if you want pictures of red boxes, let me know!


no pictures? fine then please explain whats the point of posting this without pictures? as the banner states - useless. you are collector, but then whats the point of you collection of whatever you choose to collect if you don't showcase this?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

midrange said:


> i would show you pics, but my trains do not come out of the box.. Collector here... So if you want pictures of red boxes, let me know!


Thats such a wiast to buy those beutifully made trains and never even open the box's and use them to their full potential I am a collector of all trains HO but I actually use them because thats what they were made for and do best I mean you can do your own thing but to buy something so beutiful and never even look at! For all you know those boxes could be empty just because you've never looked to see if the product was there and now I may never know what a Hornby common wealth train looks like
Plus foes kind of make this thread useless.

but to ones there own.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

butchjavier said:


> My OO layout and Hornby train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice trains Butch. I personally don't like the UK diesels but love all the steams and some of the electrics.:thumbsup:


----------



## butchjavier (Nov 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Very nice trains Butch. I personally don't like the UK diesels but love all the steams and some of the electrics.:thumbsup:


thanks,,,,@gc53dfgc

wish i could finish my 4 x 8 ft diorama and take pictures for everybody to view maybe this end of december


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

I collect Hornby. So far, I have several diesels and one steam locomotive. I also have a collection of about 30 pieces of rolling stock.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

Here are some pics of my OO gauge collection. The Locomotives are all Hornby. The rolling stock is a mix of Hornby, Lima, and Mainline.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have some really old hornby stuff and some newer currently i'm working on a set of modules i was given it on30 but i'm going to cut and hide the ties
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13969345617/
i even have old lima bakelite cars for the wind up sets


----------



## midrange (Nov 20, 2010)

Been a long long time since I was here, but seeing the negative replies on page 1 I can see why.

I choose to do with my trains what I wish. the huge mark up these trains gained over the years by not being opened is very substantial. 

Since this posting we have easily spent over 5 grand on the colection of A4's including one of the most recent, the great gathering WITH the display case directly from Hornby. These are opened and displayed in the case. I have lots of pics. NOt everything we buy stays in its box unopened, mostly colletor edition A4's.

If anyone is interested, I have a "ARK Royal" diesel for sale brand new in box never opened. Details if interested.

CHeers


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

midrange said:


> Been a long long time since I was here, but seeing the negative replies on page 1 I can see why.
> 
> I choose to do with my trains what I wish. the huge mark up these trains gained over the years by not being opened is very substantial.
> 
> ...



You really only had 1 negative reply from tankist, I can't see what he posted as I guess the picture has been removed. I do see he second reply, which I think is out of place as the title of the thread asks, Any Hornby Collectors here??
I don't see why he even posted what he did. But his was really the only "negative reply in there. He hardly ever logs in anymore. 

gc53dfgc asked you twice what the commonwealth series by hornby is?
You never did answer him.

Your right, they are your trains so you don't have to open them if you want.
But I agree with gc53dfgc. I never could see buying something and not even looking in the box to see if there was actually a train in it.
But they are yours and has nothing to do with the threads title, "Any Hornby Collectors here??" Unless there is a clear panel to see them in the box, I hope there are trains in the box. I hope they are not damaged either. I would want to inspect them. But that is me, you have the right not to open them they are yours. 

I don't have any hornby's but had to comment, don't let one negative poster stop you from posting here. I don't know how many collect or run hornby but I see there are a few. Maybe there are more since you signed up in 2010.

I like all forms of trains, I would bet that some would love to see pictures of the boxes. 
Some of the old boxes go for more then the trains!

I would like to see some pictures and I would bet others would too. 
Don't judge everyone here by 1 members reply.
Welcome back, stop in once and a while. 
If you want. :smokin:

What the commonwealth series?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Is tankists reply negative? He was just expressing an opinion, one that many would agree with. Seems odd to me, collecting trains and never looking at them, but there's all sorts out there.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Rather nice collection, that. Good job!


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

butchjavier said:


> thanks,,,,@gc53dfgc
> 
> wish i could finish my 4 x 8 ft diorama and take pictures for everybody to view maybe this end of december


I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Dangtrains (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey i just opened my 3 year old blue rapier set. Yes, that budgety class 395 with traction tires, i know right?? . I was looking for a cheaper version of southeastern/connex class 466, any toughts??


----------



## ellen (May 26, 2018)

*Hornby flying scotsman*

My father is selling the Flying Scotsman. don't know if it is double tender. I will ask. It is new - in box.




gc53dfgc said:


> what exactly is the commonwealth collection?
> 
> I have a Hornby Live Steam Mallard and plan on getting the Flying Scotsman double tender in about a year.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,
I'm looking for a Hornby "Golden Arrow" or "Brittania".Must be in good working and aesthetic condition. I need to see pictures and want to know if the locomotives are tender or locomotive drives.


----------



## Gwent Rail (Jan 24, 2018)

"Commonwealth Series" (first was an A4 loco) appeared in the 2009 Hornby catalogue, but now others (including Diesels) have been added.
Aimed by Hornby principally at the "collectors market".

I did upload an image to my gallery, but I don't have a clue how to insert it in this post.
Maybe a moderator can do that / advise me?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You need an .img link to post here from your gallery.

By "my gallery", do you mean a photo server site or your hard drive gallery?

It needs to be hosted by a photo server unless you upload as an attachment.


----------



## Gwent Rail (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Michael, I've got an image on the forum which if I click "Gallery on the top of the page and go to "my images" I can see. 
However, I don't know how to insert that into my post.
I've tried clicking on the "Insert Image" at the second row of the reply panel and that asks for a URL.
Can't I copy my image from the forum's gallery?


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

New to this Forum. Yup, I do love my Hornby, take a peak at the Video Thread, under "Why We Model Trains."

Lot of variety in here, where is the Forum based out of?

:appl:


----------

